# Northern Virginia Psalm Sing Invitation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2004)

The Presbyterian Reformed Church of Northern Virginia cordially extends an invitation to all who may be in the area on the Lord's Day, October 10, 2004 at 3 pm to join us for a Psalm Sing.

We"(tm)ll sing Psalms in worship of God for about an hour, followed by refreshments and fellowship. 

Sponsored by: 
The Presbyterian Reformed Church of Northern Virginia 
Meeting at the Lord Fairfax Community College 

For more information, contact Steve Mouring at 540-439-3834 or [email protected] or please feel free to send me a message.

Â· Feel free to bring a Scottish 1650 Metrical Psalter if you have one, but Psalters will be provided. 
Â· Feel free to bring a plate of munchies to share! 

"" Directions ""

From Points North: Take I-66 to the Gainesville (29) exit. Proceed south on 29 for about 20 miles, past Warrenton, until you come to the stoplight on the south end of Warrenton. (You should see a sign designating Lord Fairfax Community College.) Turn left at the light onto Lord Fairfax Drive. Take the third left onto College Street and follow the road to the parking area. The meeting is in the "œBarn"-shaped building. 

From Points South: Take 29 north to the stoplight at the first Warrenton exit. Take a right onto Lord Fairfax Drive. Take the third left onto College Street and follow the road to the parking area. The meeting is in the "œBarn"-shaped building.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2005)

Our church is having another psalm sing and wishes to cordially extend an invitation to all who may be interested and available to join us in singing praise to God on June 5, 2005 in Warrenton, Virginia. 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Join us for a 
 "œPSALM SING" 
on the Lord´s Day, 
June 5, 3:00 P.M. 

We´ll sing Psalms in worship of God for about an hour, followed by refreshments and fellowship. 

Sponsored by: 
The Presbyterian Reformed Church of Northern Virginia 
Meeting at the Lord Fairfax Community College 

For more information, contact Steve Mouring at 540-439-3834 or [email protected] 

Â· Feel free to bring a Scottish 1650 Metrical Psalter if you have one, but Psalm booklets will be provided. 
Â· Feel free to bring a plate of munchies to share! 

"” Directions "” 
**From Points North: Take I-66 to the Gainesville (29) exit. Proceed south on 29 for about 20 miles, past Warrenton, until you come to the stoplight on the south end of Warrenton. (You should see a sign designating Lord Fairfax Community College.) Turn left at the light onto Lord Fairfax Drive. Take the third left onto College Street and follow the road to the parking area. The meeting is in the lower level of the main building"”a change from past Psalm Sings (for this time only). 

**From Points South: Take 29 north to the stoplight at the first Warrenton exit. Take a right onto Lord Fairfax Drive. Take the third left onto College Street and follow the road to the parking area. The meeting is in the lower level of the main building"”a change from past Psalm Sings (for this time only).


----------



## Scott (May 10, 2005)

I wish I were in the area. It is hard to find psalm-singing these days. I have found trying to get modern reformed churches to regularly include psalms in worship is challenging.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2005)

I know what you mean. In the Maryland-DC-Virginia area we are blessed to have a small grouping of several churches that sing the psalms exclusively or partially in worship. They include churches from the Presbyterian Reformed Church, the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America, the Orthodox Presbyterian Church and the Presbyterian Church in America. We try to encourage inter-denominational worship and fellowship through psalm sings held among these different churches periodically. 

Some states like Pennsylvania have lots of psalm-singing churches. It would be wonderful if God's people on a large scale returned to singing the psalms found in his word. 

If you or any others happen to be in our area around June 5, we'd love to worship and fellowship together. 

[Edited on 5-10-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## crhoades (May 10, 2005)

What?!?! No hymns and spiritual songs? 

Chalk up 1 PCA church who sings Psalms every Sunday as part of our corporate worship. Another nice treat is every 5th Sunday, our pastor breaks from expositional preaching (James) and preaches on a section of Psalm 119.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> What?!?! No hymns and spiritual songs?



 We sing those too. The ones found in the Psalter! 



> Chalk up 1 PCA church who sings Psalms every Sunday as part of our corporate worship. Another nice treat is every 5th Sunday, our pastor breaks from expositional preaching (James) and preaches on a section of Psalm 119.



That's good to hear. The psalms are a treasure to be cherished. As Bonhoeffer said, "Wherever the Psalter is abandoned, an incomparable treasure vanishes from the Christian church. With its recovery will come unexpected power."


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 10, 2005)

I'd love to join you, but that's a little too far for me to make it! I enjoy the Psalms exclusively every week in worship already, though. I love when we have regional/presbytery Psalm sings up in Indy, with about 5-6 churches together. Nothing like hearing 600 people sing the Psalms _a cappella_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2005)




----------



## crhoades (May 10, 2005)

You guys are just overkill...The next thing you know, you'll want the United States confessing Christ and using the decalogue! Zealots!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Scott (May 11, 2005)

I have been reflecting a little on the theme of the feminization of the church (women taking more and more formal and informal leadership positions, whether as church officers or even as informal spiritual leaders of families, disinterest on the part of men, and the like). I think this is reflected in many of the modern songs too. It would seem that a healthy dose of the a broad range of psalms (not just select ones like Ps. 23) would help reinforce a stronger, more male side of Christiainty, even a martial tone (which would be focused on spiritual warfare). Many psalms have a strong martial dimension.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I'd love to join you, but that's a little too far for me to make it! I enjoy the Psalms exclusively every week in worship already, though. I love when we have regional/presbytery Psalm sings up in Indy, with about 5-6 churches together. Nothing like hearing 600 people sing the Psalms _a cappella_.



Gabe,

If you would, please tell me when the next one is. They use to do it once a year. I would love to come. Do they meet on the southside of town still or do they meet at 2nd RP?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



We met at 2nd RP last time. You should come by my church sometime in Columbus. We run about 75 people right now and have outgrown our current building. God-willing, we'll be getting a new one in the future and continue to grow.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 17, 2005)

I just may do that this summer Gabe. I still need to go visit Kevin's church up in Kirkland.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2005)

We had a blessed presbytery/conference this week, and now we are looking forward to singing God's praises together on the Lord's Day.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 5, 2005)

Psalm 133:

1 Behold, how good a thing it is,
and how becoming well,
Together such as brethren are
in unity to dwell!

2 Like precious ointment on the head,
that down the beard did flow,
Ev'n Aaron's beard, and to the skirts,*
did of his garments go.

3 As Hermon's dew, the dew that doth
on Zion' hills descend:
For there the blessing God commands,
life that shall never end.

Praise God for the privilege to sing his praises in the assembly of the saints!


----------

